# Need Exhaust Recommendation



## DRD57 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm rebuilding a basket case 66 GTO for a friend. It's mostly a restoration with a few upgrades, Tremec TKO 500 five speed, disk brakes, Vintage Air, & a factory tri-power.

It's slow going because so many of the little pieces are missing and I've got other projects to work on too. 

We're at the point where we need and exhaust system. 

Do any of you have any recommendations for a good exhaust system that fits?

Any vendors that I should stay away from? 

Thanks,

Don


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Pypes and Magnaflow have my ear.


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have been hearing the same thing. I have some friends that are helping me with my 67 and Pypes and Magnaflow are what they keep telling me. Not sure which I will go with yet, probably whichever is cheaper for the stainless set.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

*Exhaust system*

I would also recommend the Pypes System. They are designed to fit right up, and you can order downpipes specific to your manifolds, or without for headers. If it is going to be a driver, not necessarily a full out show car, go with the x pipe for better performance.:cheers


----------

